# my carry knives



## KenpoTex (Apr 25, 2006)

just playing with my new camera...

I don't carry all of these at the same time, but I have carried all of them. Just depends on where I'm going/what I'm doing.






Left column: CRKT Companion (double-edged); Spyderco Enduras (waved)
Right column: another CRKT Companion (single-edged); Cold Steel Ti-Lite, and a cheapie work-knife
Center: Cold Steel Safekeeper II


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice.... 

I love those palm blades (The bottom one) Great fun and wicked effective.


----------



## Blindside (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the wave alteration on the Enduras.  Any problem with the hook being too deep?

Lamont


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 26, 2006)

The companion looks nice.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 26, 2006)

Phil Elmore wrote a review of the companion here:

http://www.themartialist.com/pecom/companion.htm

I posted the link in case you wanted to look into that custom sheath.

What do you think of the sheath that the companion comes with? (never seen it, but just wondering as I might want to pick one of these up)

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 26, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I like the wave alteration on the Enduras. Any problem with the hook being too deep?
> 
> Lamont


Nope, it works great. No issues at all.



			
				Tulisan said:
			
		

> What do you think of the sheath that the companion comes with? (never seen it, but just wondering as I might want to pick one of these up)


 I actually use the factory sheaths sometimes. I have one rigged to the outside of my boot to carry the knife "handle-down." I use the other one set up for draw to reverse grip if I'm carrying OWB. For IWB carry I use a "Drawpoint" sheath from Shawn's Tactical.
http://www.stssheaths.com/drawpoint.html 

I really like the Companion. It's a great knife and moves really well. One of mine has had the false edge sharpened making it double-edged. I've also taken the scales off and cut a chunk out of the tang to lighten the handle. This was due to personal preference but for me it makes it even "faster" in the hand.


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 26, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Nice....
> 
> I love those palm blades (The bottom one) Great fun and wicked effective.



I've spoken with several "hi-speed" individuals who have seen combat on numerous occasions and fields, who tout push daggers as, and im quoting them, "Sheer Mall-Ninja *****".

Basically their argument is that Push daggers might be effective, but not enough to warrant replacing the carry of a regular blade-inline-with-handle design. If anything, they should be carried in conjunction with a normal style knife, and used as a pure backup plan.

Just my two shiny red ones.:idunno:


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 26, 2006)

Mostly depends on the technique.  Some forms of silat, monkey comes to mind, the knife is held with the butt of the knife in the palm just like that bottom blade does automatically.  The knife in essence turns into a extension of the arm rather than a angled weapon...something like that.  Either way, its so that you can push a blade into someone while you draw another if you see fit.  I just love the feel of those palm blades when doing monkey knife fight drills, but its kinda like cheating.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 27, 2006)

Shinkengata said:
			
		

> I've spoken with several "hi-speed" individuals who have seen combat on numerous occasions and fields, who tout push daggers as, and im quoting them, "Sheer Mall-Ninja *****".
> 
> Basically their argument is that Push daggers might be effective, but not enough to warrant replacing the carry of a regular blade-inline-with-handle design. If anything, they should be carried in conjunction with a normal style knife, and used as a pure backup plan.
> 
> Just my two shiny red ones.:idunno:


I agree with you to some extent.  I don't feel that the push daggers are necessarily the "best" tool. In fact, I think they're a little too task-specific to be a primary blade for most people. On the other hand, think about a boxer's jab...fast, annoying, distracting. Put a push dagger in the hand of a good boxer and now that annoying jab is lethal. I know of one "hi-speed" individual (ex-SEAL) who carries push-daggers almost exclusively because he has a heavy boxing background. Like anything, they don't work for everyone. However, that doesn't mean that they can't be extremely effective in the hands of someone who can use them to their full potential. For me I think of it as a close-quarters weapon that you would use "sewing-machine" style...basically just fire as many quick punches as possible into the face, throat, or torso. When I carry it, I have it positioned so that I can access it with my "weak" hand in order to keep someone off me (maintain distance) while I'm drawing my firearm.



			
				beau_safken said:
			
		

> the knife is held with the butt of the knife in the palm


 have you tried actually stabbing anything with that method? That's not a very secure way to hold a knife.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 27, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> have you tried actually stabbing anything with that method? That's not a very secure way to hold a knife.


 
Depends on the blade and handle a lot.  But yes its ackward.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 27, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Depends on the blade and handle a lot.  But yes its ackward.


Is there a particular knife, or style of knife that this works with? I have no problem with a push dagger(well, they are illegal where I live), just having trouble visualising a secure grip on a standard knife,fixed or folding, using it as a puch dagger.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 27, 2006)

Good example is like a kris dagger.  Granted those arent too popular to carry around, but the handle is a pistol grip not a straight one.  Its made to be an extension on the arm.  Also the large handled knives lend themselves be being able to fit in the palm a lot easier.  Mostly fixed blade knives are used with the palming technique as 99% of folders are made for the standard grip.  It's just a matter of construction and intent of the blade.


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 27, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Nope, it works great. No issues at all.


 
That's cool. I checked prices for the companion...not too expensive which is right up my ally.


----------



## frank raud (Apr 27, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Good example is like a kris dagger.  Granted those arent too popular to carry around, but the handle is a pistol grip not a straight one.  Its made to be an extension on the arm.  Also the large handled knives lend themselves be being able to fit in the palm a lot easier.  Mostly fixed blade knives are used with the palming technique as 99% of folders are made for the standard grip.  It's just a matter of construction and intent of the blade.



if you have the pommel(butt) of the knife resting against your palm, with the blade sticking out like a push dagger, is there not a problem with the handle being too large to comfortably go between your fingers? What stops the knife from slipping out of your grasp when there is any motion and resistance applied to the blade?


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 27, 2006)

frank raud said:
			
		

> if you have the pommel(butt) of the knife resting against your palm, with the blade sticking out like a push dagger, is there not a problem with the handle being too large to comfortably go between your fingers? What stops the knife from slipping out of your grasp when there is any motion and resistance applied to the blade?


 
Thats a tough one to argue against.  You are right that the blade can get a little wild if there is a sideways hit to the blade of what not.  I'm not saying that its one of those grips on the blade you use all the time.  It's meant mostly for sticking a blade, not really for a knife fight grip per say.  Silat usually has a combination of blades, so a smaller Pisau or utility blade thats used for everything.  The palm grip is used for sticking a blade in, usually the ribs when you enter the target.  Its then followed up with another blade used in the traditional grip.  It's really odd to explain in words honestly...ITs one of those tactics that is used if given the chance.


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 27, 2006)

See, my point of view is a pure modern day Self-defense one, and in that respect, in adhering to unspoken semantics of court, i stay away from radical or unusual knife shapes. In my "choosing a self defense knife" article, i stated that the overal look of a knife, while it may be perfectly legal, can have a strong impact on the jury's opinion of the situation in question. A Push dagger is most likely to be seen as a pure fighting and killing weapon, and the jury will wonder if you were just walking around itching for a chance to use it on someone.

A lot of arts use different exotic weapons, and teach them for self defense, but a majority of these weapons are most likely highly illegal, if not just simply questionable.

Take the Karambit. Probably extremely effective for ripping someone to pieces...but that's about all its useful for. It's taught as a self defense weapon, yet i seriously doubt anyone would look at it as a harmless utility knife that you just happened to have on hand and used because your life was in danger.

I would be more inclined to carry something like you see below. The Classic Chris Reeve Sebenza. Very Sturdy, very practical. Non-threatening design.






I seriously doubt the jury would look at that as a threatening weapon, and be more inclined too look at it as a tool that was used for other things.

Now THIS knife....i wouldn't carry something like this unless i was in Iraq or somewhere. This one screams "I plan to use this to unzip somebody's guts"


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 27, 2006)

beau_safken said:
			
		

> Thats a tough one to argue against. *You are right that the blade can get a little wild if there is a sideways hit to the blade of what not*. I'm not saying that its one of those grips on the blade you use all the time. It's meant mostly for sticking a blade, not really for a knife fight grip per say....*The palm grip is used for sticking a blade in, usually the ribs *when you enter the target.


The problem is that unless you have a perfect 90-degree angle of entry, there's going to be lateral stress on the blade which will make it pretty much impossible to maintain your grip.  Trying this will probably see you losing the knife or doing more injury to yourself than you do to your opponent.

Shinkengata, good points.  The Karambit is another weapon that I feel is a little too task-specific for most applications.  As far as the appearance of the weapon, I definately see your point.  For many people it might not be wise to carry something that is so obviously a weapon, they would probably be better served by something that could arguably be a utility knife.  For people like me, it's not going to matter.  Since I also carry at least one firearm on me at all times, I wouldn't be able to get away with "oh this is just for utility."


----------



## Dwight McLemore (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey Man!  They are all too small !  You need to get something with at least a 13 inch blade........Just joking ...  Impressive array of knives, espacially the fixed blades. My day-to-day carry is a CRKT M1-03k that was given me by my students. Around the house and in the woods out here I carry that Spyderco Temperance. 

Best
Dwight


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 29, 2006)

Dwight McLemore said:
			
		

> Hey Man! They are all too small ! You need to get something with at least a 13 inch blade........Just joking ...
> Best
> Dwight


Well I'd like a Hell's Belle or a Crossada but I can't figure out where I'd carry 'em 


			
				Dwight McLemore said:
			
		

> Impressive array of knives, espacially the fixed blades. My day-to-day carry is a CRKT M1-03k that was given me by my students. Around the house and in the woods out here I carry that Spyderco Temperance.


 Both are good knives, though the blade on the M1 looks a little broad.  How do you like it?


----------



## frank raud (Apr 29, 2006)

Dwight McLemore said:
			
		

> Hey Man! They are all too small ! You need to get something with at least a 13 inch blade........Just joking ... Impressive array of knives, espacially the fixed blades. My day-to-day carry is a CRKT M1-03k that was given me by my students. Around the house and in the woods out here I carry that Spyderco Temperance.
> 
> Best
> Dwight


 
Somehow, I always pictured you as carrying something, er, larger. Another illusion shattered.


----------



## manderz1809 (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice set of knives you have there. o0 I like the companion a lot.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice carry collection. The picture looks menacing...


----------

